# How America Sees The Rest Of The World



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

*How America Sees the Rest of the World*


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

That's just about right, only make America about five times bigger!


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Looks about right to me.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: actually there is alot of truth to that map.


----------



## keithb (Apr 17, 2002)

Please add BEER to Canada!


----------

